# IBS and Anxiety



## patos90

I've had IBS-C for almost 7 years and anxiety for almost 20. It was recently diagnosed. Previously I was so caught up in my IBS that I couldn't figure out that the anxiety is what caused it.

My question is: I'm about a third of the way through the IBS Audio 100. It helps a bit after each listening, but haven't noticed any cumulative effects. I also started an SSRI 9 days ago. Should I keep going with the IBS program if the IBS is a product of the anxiety, or maybe switch to trying to anxiety program? Thanks!


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi,

Sometimes the IBS and anxiety are so hard-wired it takes some time before the sessions kick in, so for now I would just continue with the IBS Audio Program and see how it goes. Once you complete it, you can either relisten again, or go for the anxiety program. The anxiety program would be helpful since you have had that condition longer, but as long as you are this far, I think you will still see some good results, just be patient with yourself. If you need more direct help go to the healthyaudio.com contact page, and send an email or call 877-898-2539 for free support. Hope that helps..all the best!


----------

